# Cheesie System help



## Goautl (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi all, 
First I would like to say I'm so glad I found this site. I have been in love with trains for as long as I can remember. My grandfather bought me a Cheesie System train kit back when I was 4 yrs old, I'm now 41. I have kept the kit all these years, but as a kid I destroyed the engine. I'm going to try and post pictures of the engine to see if anyone can steer me in the right direction so I can restore the engine and get it running again. 

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Littlefoot14 (Sep 3, 2010)

Thats a lionel GP7. I dont know much about restoration so this is all the info i can offer.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

"so I can restore the engine and get it running again"

Nice pictures of the shell, but where's the rest of it? Chassis? Motor? Trucks?

What exactly is it you mean when you say, "restore?" Do you mean all that you have is the shell?


----------



## Goautl (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Yes, all I have is the shell. As I said in my first post I destroyed this engine when I was a kid. I would like to get the parts to put the engine back together.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I suspect HO, All you can do is get another of ebay etc.
Picture 4 gave it away. Unless you have more to show, seing the track would help.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

You should be able to drop that shell onto a new chassis.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The chassis is there, the weight is in the center. It takes a pancake motor. If it is HO. The era is 1974 so Lionel was into HO then.

IF it used three rail track look at ebay

It ends in a day and is O scale


----------



## Goautl (Nov 15, 2010)

Sorry guys, it's an HO engine. I wondered if I could just buy another GP-7 engine and swap the parts.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Yes you can ,just go to e bay HO and search for the Lionel Chessie in the yellow and blue. BTW That gold color is rare!!! I thought is was HO:thumbsup:
DOn't ask the value, I don't know.

Here is one


----------



## Goautl (Nov 15, 2010)

I hate to buy a good engine and tear it apart to fix another, but it looks like that's what I'm going to do.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

FOr Lionel that's what you have to do So if you get into other manufacturers find some that have parts. This is true for steamers. That is why I like Mantua and Yardbird trains. Just be thankful they are still around and inexpensive. It is one positive thing about ebay.


----------



## Goautl (Nov 15, 2010)

T-man, 
The link you posted for the ad on ebay, will the parts off that engine interchange with the engine I posted pictures of?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Being the same company and the same time they should.
I can't guarantee it. What I have is a Hong Kong version of the burlington 181. The other one I worked was slightly different and had a center weight like yous. Now yours still has the frame on it so the shell should inter change with another frame. You can always ask the sellers if the weight says Lionel Michigan.

You can look at these for comparison.


----------



## Goautl (Nov 15, 2010)

T-man, 

Well I won the engine you linked to on ebay. As soon as it gets here I'll let you know if it fits. Either way I got a new engine for next to nothing.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Goautl said:


> Well I won the engine you linked to on ebay.


And so the fun begins ... :thumbsup:

Congrats! Keep us posted!

TJ


----------



## Goautl (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm new to this hobby, but can someone tell me why GP-7 / 9 are so expensive on ebay.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*That's why we shop*

It's shopping season. Demand is up.
Most auctions end Sunday night in a rush. It may be best to look for a diffierent end time.
Sometimes you bid against part brokers. (sellers).
It may have electronics.
Sellers overprice them.
It's just the way the market is.
You can waste time and wait or just get it over with.
These seem to be the determining factors.
Try looking for a lot or an un named engine that fits your bill.
If you search for a GP -9 you will bid against people who know what a GP -9 is. But search for a lot or diesel engine. Ahhh you may find one.


----------



## Goautl (Nov 15, 2010)

LOL, everything is up right now....tis the season. It blows my mind that some engines go for over 100 bucks, crazy.


----------

